# Papaya LEAVES???



## Shelli (Sep 30, 2010)

I know Papaya is fine, but what about the Papaya tree leaves are they good?


----------



## geekinpink (Oct 4, 2010)

I would love to know that too! Also the green papaya fruits, are they ok?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 4, 2010)

This is what wikipedia has to say on this subject:

The ripe fruit is usually eaten raw, without skin or seeds. The unripe green fruit of papaya can be eaten cooked, usually in curries, salads and stews. It has a relatively high amount of pectin, which can be used to make jellies.

Green papaya is used in Thai cuisine, both raw and cooked.[8]

The black seeds are edible and have a sharp, spicy taste. They are sometimes ground up and used as a substitute for black pepper. In some parts of Asia the young leaves of papaya are steamed and eaten like spinach. In parts of the world papaya leaves are made into tea as a preventative for malaria, though there is no real scientific evidence for the effectiveness of this treatment


----------



## Shelli (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Yvonne,
I have planted a stalk cutting of Papaya and I took the leaves off they are drying at the moment since I didn't want to feed them yet.


----------

